# Sumpfeibisch



## Teichforum.info (6. Aug. 2005)

Liebe Pflanzende!

Ich habe beim Hofer (hochdeutsch:Aldi) einen stark verbilligten (leicht vertrockneten und verblühten) "Sumpfeibisch winterhart" erstanden. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? (gegoogelt habe ich schon).

Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand diese Pflanze bei mindestens -15 Grad über den Winter gebracht hat.

Beste Grüße!

Berndt


(würde ja gerne Werner direkt fragen, aber der treibt sich wahrscheinlich nur noch in Hollywood-, Oskar- und Promichats herum  )


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Berndt,

Sumpfeibisch ist Althaea officinalis, in Mitteleuropa heimisch und daher vollkommen winterhart. Zück schon mal Deinen Salzstreuer, die Pflanze ist ein sogenannter Halophyt, ein Bewohner von salzigen Böden (z.B. am Meer). Bei mir wächst sie auch ohne Salz, hab aber noch nicht probiert ob sie mit Salz höher wird. Daneben ist sie noch wichtiger Bestandteil von Riccola Kräuterzucker. Also: wer hat's erfunden? Wer?

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Aug. 2005)

Danke, Werner, für die Aufklärung!

"Schönen" Sonntag! (derzeit 13.9 Grad)

Berndt


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Aug. 2005)

* Sumpfhibiskus*

Hallo Berndt,
auch ich habe den Sumpfhibiskus mal aus versuchszwecken erworben.
Da mir auch niemand etwas genaueres zum Standort sagen konnte, habe ich die Pflanze geteilt, 1 Teil im Flachwasser versenkt und die andere Hälfte in den Ufergraben gepflanzt.
Im teich kümmert die Pflanze etwas, das heißt, es sind weniger Neutriebe entstanden als im Vorjahr ( im Herbst verholzt quasi alles grün und kann (  muß ) komplett zurückgeschnitten werden.
Im Ufergraben wechst der __ Hibiskus dieses Jahr wie doll ( ca. 15 Halme von 1m Länge ) mit jede Menge Blütenansätzen.
Ich würde alöso die bedingte Feuchtzone Ufergraben empfehlen, nicht ins Flachwasser.
2 Winter im Westerwald hat der Hibiskus bestens ohne Winterschutz überstanden !!

 

Gruß TJ


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2006)

Hallo "TJ"!

Wenn Du mir sagst, dass der __ Sumpfhibiskus SEHR spät austreibt, habe ich noch Hoffnung..... Heuer tut sich jedenfalls bisher noch nichts (in meiner Höhenlage ist allerdings alles etwas verspätet, der __ Rohrkolben ist erst max. 10 cm hoch).

Beste Grüße!

Berndt


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo Berndt,

ich habe dieses Jahr beim Aldi auch einen '__ Sumpfhibiskus' gesehen. Das war aber nicht Althaea officinalis, sondern Hibiscus moscheutos aus den Südstaaten der USA. Diese Pflanze ist bei uns nicht hundertprozentig winterhart, zumindest treibt sie bei uns extrem spät aus. Es könnte sein, dass Du diese Pflanze bei Dir hast, wenn sie auch im letzten Jahr einen falschen deutschen Namen verpasst bekommen haben.

Werner


----------



## troll20 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch*

Hallo @all

ich muß mal diesen alten Thread rauskramen, ist leider der einzigste der in diese Richtung geht (zu mindest hab ich nicht mehr gefunden  ).
Wir haben vor 2 Jahren diesen Hibiscus moscheutos also die amerikanische Version geschenkt bekommen. 
Leider kümmert das Teil seit dem mehr oder weniger nur rum.
Hat jemand evtl. Erfahrungen wie ich ihm ein bissel unter die Arme greifen kann?
Er hat bei uns einen schönen sonigen Platz, immer feuchte Füße da er im Teich im Topf steht und im winter bekommt er ein schönes Plätzchen im Wintergarten.
Leider wird er nicht größer als ca. 50 - 60 cm und an Blüten ist garnet zu denken 
Darum möchte ich ihn jetzt umtopfen nur sind die beschreibungen des substrats sehr wiedersprüchlich, die einen schreiben einfach Humusboden die anderen reden von Nähstoffarmen Moorbettboden also mit minimum 30% Torf andere schreiben von vielen Nährstoffen incl. ständigem Nachdüngen das ist alles ziemlich verwirrend.
Wenn also jemand gute Erfahrungen mit der Hege und Pflage dieser Pflanze hat, macht mich doch bitte etwas schlauer.
Ich trau mich schon garnet mehr den edlen Spender in unseren Garten zu lassen 

mfg René


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch*

Hallo Rene,
wir haben einen solchen __ Hibiskus.
Ich habe ihn allerdings NICHT in einem Topf stehen, sondern ins Beet gepflanzt.
So schaute er im letzten Jahr, August, aus.
   

Er erreichte eine Höhe von gut 1 m.
Jetzt im Mai treibt er gerade mal neu aus, vor August wird das also nichts mit Blüten.


----------



## troll20 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch*

Hallo Eva- Maria

der sieht ja super aus, da wird man ja ganz grün vor neid 
Ausgetreiben hat unserer schon anfang April bis auf seine bisherige max. größe von 60 cm und das war es auch schon 
Heut sieht er sogar so aus als wolle er den Herbst einleuten, die Bläter werden langsam gelb und zwei sind sogar schon abgefallen 



> ch habe ihn allerdings NICHT in einem Topf stehen, sondern ins Beet gepflanzt.



Aber in was für einen Boden und was machst du mit ihm im Winter???
Der ist doch nicht Winterhart.

Gruß und danke für das schicke Foto
René


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch*

Moin Rene,

kannst Du aus reinem Interesse mal ein Bild deiner Pflanze einstellen bitte?

lG,
Daniel


----------



## troll20 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch*

Ich würde liebend gerne mal, aber leider klappt das nicht mit diesem plöden Handy 
Irgend wann werd ich mich mal ins inetcafe setzen und auch mal ein paar Teichbilder reinstellen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch*

Hallo Rene,
er steht in ganz normalem Mutterboden, wird nicht gedüngt.
Im Winter bleibt er an Ort und Stelle.
Toi, toi, toi... bisher hat er alle Winter gut überstanden, dauert halt immer bis Anfang Mai, bis er dann wieder beginnt auszutreiben.


----------



## troll20 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch*

Danke Eva, werd das mal morgen angehen, hoffentlich geht es ihm dann besser :beten


----------



## Nymphaion (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch*

Hibiscus moscheutos ist in den meisten Regionen Deutschlands winterhart.


----------



## troll20 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch*

Ja Werner in den meisten 
leider ist bei uns im Sibirischen Osten schon einiges zu Bruch gegangen, Alleine was alles den letzten winter nicht überstnden hat  
Z.B. ein ca 10 Jahre alter Apfelbaum der Stand immer wie eine 1 nun ist er hin und wird wohl in den nächsten Woche zu Brennholz werden 
Von daher will ich keine Eperimente in dieser hinsicht mehr machen, bin aber am Überlegen ob ich ihm nicht ein überstülpbares Gewächshaus baue, wo man dann noch ein paar andere gefärdete Pflanzen einsetzen könnte 
Auf jedenfall kommt er jetzt in den großen Topf  und dann sehen wir weiter.

Danke für eure Tips
Gruß René


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch*

Hi Rene,

ein Sumpfeibisch und ein __ Sumpfhibiskus haben nur die Familie gemein (beides Malvaceae), sonst sinds aber zwei ganz unterschiedliche Pflanzen

Echter __ Eibisch
Sumpfhibiscus

wenn Du die grünen Namen anklickst landest Du direkt bei den Einträgen im Lexikon

MfG Frank


----------



## StefanBO (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch*

Hallo Frank,
das, was hier im Lexikon als "Sumpfhibiscus" bezeichnet wird, nennt der Rest der (Wiki-)Gugel "Sumpfeibisch". Und der ist nicht der von dir genannte Echte __ Eibisch!

So einen kümmernden Sumpfeibisch (Hibiscus moscheutos) habe ich auch, jetzt startet er gerade den dritten Versuch, mal etwas zu wachsen. Wird wohl wieder nichts


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch*

Hi Stefan,

ein Hibiscus ist trotzdem kein __ Eibisch. Die "Geranien" für die Balkonkästen sind ja auch noch nie Geranien (Storchschnäbel) gewesen. Auch wenn sie sie seit über 150 Jahren in Deutschland so betitelt werden sind das immer noch Pelargonien 

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch*

Hallo ihr beiden

erstmal danke für die Hilfe nur nützt es mir wenig sich um dem Namen zu streiten.
Es ist definitiv ein direkt eingeführter __ Hibiskus made usa 
Kann euch auch gern noch den genauen Händler namen mit Adresse posten wenn erforderlich. Müßte dazu nur ne anfrage bei den Bekannten von uns stellen 

Nun wieder OT 

der kleine steht jetzt ersteinmal im 30 Liter Container gefüllt mit einer Schicht Kies, Lehm, Ton von ca 3cm und da drauf der Rest normaler Mutterboden. Das ganze wanderte dann gleich wieder in den Teich. Von daher heißt es jetzt mal wieder Warten und :beten
Bis jetzt hat er inzwischen gut 10 Bläter von seinen 30 abgeworfen treibt aber an diesen Stellen neu aus, so ne Art Seitentrieb.
Man wäre das einfach wenn ich nur schnell ein paar fotos hochladen könnt 

Gruß René


----------



## Piroska (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch*

Hallo!

Ich habe den Sumpfhisbiskus schon seit Jahren in Ungarn jedes Jahr am Blühen. Auch die härtesten Winter (bis minus 20 Grad haben alle überstanden. Allerdings habe ich sie auch nicht im oder am Wasser stehen, sondern in Teichnähe (Lehmboden) in voller Sonne. Für eine Kanne Wasser sind sie allerdings sehr dankbar. Vor zwei Wochen haben sie auch erst angefangen auszutreiben. Eine Pflanze habe ich mal mit Topf in den Ufergraben gestellt. Das war allerdings nicht so toll. Kaum Wachstum, hängende Blätter und keine Blüten im August!

Gruss Annette


----------



## troll20 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch*

Hallo Piroska,

danke für deinen Tip, sollte es mit ihm nicht Bergauf gehen wird das eh die letzte möglichkeit sein, aber dann werd ich ihm definitiv ein Winterdach bauen.

Gruß René


----------

